# To much snow!



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

There is two feet of snow here. Cant hunt in this! This sucks!


----------



## elk2000-1 (Feb 6, 2010)

im from north dakota we hunt in that much snow all the time, snowshoes a must have to get at least a half mile or further from the road, if the snow is very soft and deep the coyotes wont come very well unless you give them something to run on they wont use crp, when it gets hard and crusted its noisy a little wind helps with the noise, other wise dont get too close where you think he animals are or your busted


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

mainly hunt foxes here but ya its pretty soft and deep here idk how foxes will respond in this?


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

you aint kiddin too much snow but i think we will be alright once it crusts over reds will stay on top and boy will they be hungry be ready


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

yep im ready for it to crust over. Its just to soft right now.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I was just gonna post something about this.I have two feet of snow here also.I haven't seen to much latley.but I also think once this thaws out they will come out hungry as hell


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

we are expecting 12-24 more inches tonight guess foxes get another break


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

yep i heard the same thing guess their lucky haha


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Dealing with the same thing here. I was supposed to hunt for 3 days in Northern MO but not so sure its worth my time right now with this snow. The guys seem to think its the perfect time to come up, but im not so sure the dogs will be moving. Thoughts?


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont know Chris i think i agree with you. I dont like going out in a lot of snow.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Snow, what is that?? hehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

How about grabbing a white sheet some red food coloring an old deer hide or any fur a crow call bang bang bang,, I just moved from Pa that was always a cure for a nasty snow day.. hav'nt done it in afew years but back then it was awesome fun p them off they'll dive bomb you....


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

yep im always hunting crows here but never tried that ill have to try that


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

If you can find crows around dogs usually arent that far away.I'm not sayin everytime you hear a crow there's a coyote close.
I was just out today and i was gettin ready to call it a day once the snow turned to freezing rain.Then i heard some crows so i called alittle more.
I got them to answer but it got dark and i dont't have a light.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

UltimatePredator said:


> Snow, what is that?? hehehehehehehehehehehehe


Is it ok to say "i hate you" in public? I hope so because we're up to our ears in the stuff.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I read about this set-up in Pa Game News back in the 70's, you prop up the sheet in front of you , cut reverse u in sheet so shotgun has access' if I recall they stated that it's best to have afew wounded crows screaming to add to the frenzy. I shot plenty of crows, never had them screech when on ground. They can sure run fast and duck for available cover. I've also had crows respond to any distress call. They changed the season in Ga it closes 2/28 as well as fox,bobcat,squirrel. Coyotes 24/7 except on state land, can't use electronic on state land and only for coyote. Fox, Bobcat manual/hand calls only. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, that was probly below the belt for you guys and I apologize from the bottom of my heart, especially to you chris. Hows the hunt'n up there? Weather been good? I hear the further you can walk into a place the better your odds of killing something are, especially if you could ever get a good snow, now thats when they are really get to moving. tehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yall take care now ya hear!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Ultimate Predator you should be glad your in Texas because there is no way we are hunting in this. Still snowing here and the wind is blowing really bad. I just heard 4 feet in Eastern PA. haha


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, I am no doubt! We have had snow here twice this year and it lasted for about 2 days. Im just givn you guys a hard time, I know that has to suck to know stuffs probly moving and you really cant get to them. It will come back around here in about 4 months when its about 105 degrees in the shade!!! Got to do the best with what you have to work with I guess. For now got to go walk about 800 yards in the mud from all the rain we've had to make a stand. Thats my snow rite now!!! sucks


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

haha ya it sucks here. Sounds like it might not be real great down there either though.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

The more snow the better. The crtters still have to eat, so they run to the call.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

im in southeastern pa and we are getting hammered but it aint no 4 feet
43.5 inches at best haha actually just over 24 inhes


----------

